# I dropped my hamster :(



## DariaLestician87

I purchased my teddy bear hamster on saturday and the lady at the store didn't tell me whether it's a male or female.Anyway,last night I was trying to put my hamster back in the cage because he/she had been running around in the hamster ball for a while. As I took him/her out of the ball,he/she was trying to get out of my hands and try as I might,I wasn't able to keep him/her from falling to the floor  .The floor in our bedroom is carpeted and when he/she fell, he/she rolled off of his/her back and tried to keep moving but I caught him/her and put him/her back in the cage.I was really worried and still am because I have never owned a hamster before and I've read articles about hamsters falling and dying. After I put him/her back in the cage,I checked on them a couple times before I went to sleep and she/he seemed fine.I checked this morning and she/he had buried them self in the corner and were sleeping.

So,any tips or advice on what I should look for if my hamster is hurt?


----------



## waterlilyold

aw don't feel bad it happens, the little buggers can be quick. check for limping or excessive washing of the limbs. He should be fine as it was carpet, the main problem would be internal injuries, make sure he is eating and drinking normally.


----------



## DariaLestician87

Thanks.He seems to be eating and drinking properly but I'll keep an eye on him


----------



## thedogsmother

A few weeks ago I dropped 'Fred' who is a Syrian hamster I then caught her and promptly dropped her again, I felt terrible but she has suffered no ill effects and is just as playfull as ever. Hope your hammy is ok and I would love to see pictures of him/her, if you can get a picture of the rear end we might be able to help with what sex he/she is.


----------



## Flissy

When I first got Sausage I dropped him quite a lot as I was not used to handling hamsters... I just made sure that every time I was handling him I was sitting on the floor so he didn't have as far to fall. When he was a bit older he sometimes decided to do leaps of faith out of our hands so he fell a few times from that (he would be sitting there one moment... and then he would just jump out of our hands lol!) but again he never got hurt 

So I'm sure your little hammy is fine


----------



## DariaLestician87

Thank you all for helping put my mind at ease.I really appreciate it


----------



## Tammy0407

DariaLestician87 said:


> I purchased my teddy bear hamster on saturday and the lady at the store didn't tell me whether it's a male or female.Anyway,last night I was trying to put my hamster back in the cage because he/she had been running around in the hamster ball for a while. As I took him/her out of the ball,he/she was trying to get out of my hands and try as I might,I wasn't able to keep him/her from falling to the floor  .The floor in our bedroom is carpeted and when he/she fell, he/she rolled off of his/her back and tried to keep moving but I caught him/her and put him/her back in the cage.I was really worried and still am because I have never owned a hamster before and I've read articles about hamsters falling and dying. After I put him/her back in the cage,I checked on them a couple times before I went to sleep and she/he seemed fine.I checked this morning and she/he had buried them self in the corner and were sleeping.
> 
> So,any tips or advice on what I should look for if my hamster is hurt?


I have a syrian and she has been dropped a few times! Dont worry hamsters a pretty much bullet proof! As long there is nolimping or swelling and its walking ok dont worry too much.


----------



## zany_toon

I hope your hammie is okay! I did that with one of mice when they were only a week old - I seriously freaked out and thought I'd killed her! Needless to say she is fine although she and her sisters now think throwing themselves on the floor Kamikaze style is great fun


----------



## DariaLestician87

Thank you all for putting my mind at ease.I got home yesterday and checked on my hammy and she seemed to be alright.Although she didn't want to come out of the cage last night,she still seemed like herself.

I've come to conclude that I believe that my hammy is a female although I'm not 100% sure.I've looked at pictures on the internet and well...she seems like a she.


----------



## thedogsmother

DariaLestician87 said:


> Thank you all for putting my mind at ease.I got home yesterday and checked on my hammy and she seemed to be alright.Although she didn't want to come out of the cage last night,she still seemed like herself.
> 
> I've come to conclude that I believe that my hammy is a female although I'm not 100% sure.I've looked at pictures on the internet and well...she seems like a she.


The females have more rounded bottoms and the males have very obvious testicles.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> The females have more rounded bottoms and the males have very obvious testicles.


I still am not sure about Poppet... without having a hamster of the opposite sex to compare it to its quite difficult


----------

